# No pay from Lyft in 2 weeks... anyone else?



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Lyft has not paid me in the last two weeks. 
They currently owe me over $100. 
I didn't notice last week. Lyft only owed me $34 for two trips vs $758 from Uber. 
This week when I was not paid for several trips I did notice. 

I contacted Lyft and they show no rides for the last two weeks. 

I usually keep Lyft open in the background. Uber gives me 20 or 30 trips to 1 Lyft trip in San Diego. 
I see why they are failing in the San Diego market. 

Anyone else having pay issues from Lyft?


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

I haven't had an issue. Maybe it's your bank


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Lyft has not paid me in the last two weeks.
> They currently owe me over $100.
> I didn't notice last week. Lyft only owed me $34 for two trips vs $758 from Uber.
> This week when I was not paid for several trips I did notice.
> ...


No issues with Lyft.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

San Diego Steve said:


> No issues with Lyft.


They sent me a posting for last week. I am still working with Lyft for the thirty something bucks from the week before.

I am not sure they are going to make it in San Diego. Not very many Lyft PAX compared to the number of Uber PAX I get.

I often sign on to the Lyft passenger app and get a message "No drivers available, try again later".

When I see that I usually leave the Lyft driver app on.
It seems I am not the only one that is not getting many results from Lyft.

Too bad, I often get a couple of bucks extra from the tip function on the Lyft app.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> They sent me a posting for last week. I am still working with Lyft for the thirty something bucks from the week before.
> 
> I am not sure they are going to make it in San Diego. Not very many Lyft PAX compared to the number of Uber PAX I get.
> 
> ...


Last week it was around 20% Lyft rides when online at same time with uber. 25% more gross profit than uber per average ride. Longer pick up so might not be that much. Did you have wawaneesa before metro mile? Looks like we have no comp and collision on uber policy during period 1 driving. Wondering if wawaneesa covers it if your online and the shit hits the fan and they proove you were online and refuse coverage for damage to your car. My policy is coming up for renewal. Was it confidential when you requested a quote and gave you info to them. Would hate to be compromised that I'm driving ride share now to current and prospective insurers?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

San Diego Steve said:


> Last week it was around 20% Lyft rides when online at same time with uber. 25% more gross profit than uber per average ride. Longer pick up so might not be that much. Did you have wawaneesa before metro mile? Looks like we have no comp and collision on uber policy during period 1 driving. Wondering if wawaneesa covers it if your online and the shit hits the fan and they proove you were online and refuse coverage for damage to your car. My policy is coming up for renewal. Was it confidential when you requested a quote and gave you info to them. Would hate to be compromised that I'm driving ride share now to current and prospective insurers?
> Thanks,
> Steve


Steve, I did have Wawanesa, and I told them outright I was going to drive for Uber and Lyft. They told me they would not cover me. Metromile had just announced the partnership with Uber so I knew I had a backup plan. It is better to ask than to drive unprotected and not know it.

I suppose you could call and just ask anomalously. I would not use the phone number they know you by though. They collect that kind of info, and who knows if they use it. I know the call center at a former job did.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Lyft paid me my big hairy week's worth of driving, which is about 10% of what Uber paid me for the same week.

I almost hate to see Lyft ping now - I will have to drive 10+ miles to pickup a $4 fare, then drive back. $2 in fuel makes it a $1 ride when I could have had Uber app running instead.

I like Lyft, but there's just not enough drivers - pings are from far away every time, and my accept rate is going to hell.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Lyft did send me a statement for last week, so I am caught up now.
Will I sign on to the Lyft app again? Probably not. 

Uber would have to go dead before I use Lyft again. 
I only plan on driving full time for 10 more days while I wait for the first check from my new job. 

After that I will only drive when I want to for extra cash. Most likely a few four hour shifts per week.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Lyft paid me my big hairy week's worth of driving, which is about 10% of what Uber paid me for the same week.
> 
> I almost hate to see Lyft ping now - I will have to drive 10+ miles to pickup a $4 fare, then drive back. $2 in fuel makes it a $1 ride when I could have had Uber app running instead.
> 
> I like Lyft, but there's just not enough drivers - pings are from far away every time, and my accept rate is going to hell.


Call them first so your not spinning your wheels. It would help me if we all take control of our accepted rides by pre qualifying the end destination. I'm not a slave to uber or their 1 mile trip customers for a net loss. I will not risk my rating at 4.84 for anyone I don't talk to first. Occasionally when I'm close or they don't pick up, I'll drive to them. Never start the ride until their in my car and I know their not ahols. One guy here said my ratings would plummet and cost me my job by calling customers. Exactly the opposite, my ratings are up and so is my ride average. It us tricky, some have called me out that I'm cherry picking, I tell them with a straight face that I take all rides but I need to know where I'm going because of the cost of gas. I need to go in the right areas in order to make a profit.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Lyft has not paid me in the last two weeks.
> They currently owe me over $100.
> I didn't notice last week. Lyft only owed me $34 for two trips vs $758 from Uber.
> This week when I was not paid for several trips I did notice.
> ...


I haven't been paid by Lyft in over two months.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I haven't been paid by Lyft in over two months.


I get paid weekly from Lyft, no issues. Strange that I see some drivers not being paid. Don't you contact support?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

San Diego Steve said:


> I get paid weekly from Lyft, no issues. Strange that I see some drivers not being paid. Don't you contact support?


San Diego Steve, 
Yes I did and they did send me statements for the last two weeks. (see above posts). 
The first email I got in reply was that I had not driven for Lyft since June. Huh?

I was paid for last week, and I did receive the direct deposit. The week before is still in limbo.
It is only $30 odd bucks, but it taught me a lesson.

I will keep track of every penny from both companies, and make sure I do get paid.

I will not be turning on the Lyft app unless Uber is completely dead, or I am close to 60 days without a Lyft trip. I want to keep them open as an option. So far Uber keeps me busy.


----------



## San Diego Steve (Jun 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> San Diego Steve,
> Yes I did and they did send me statements for the last two weeks. (see above posts).
> The first email I got in reply was that I had not driven for Lyft since June. Huh?
> 
> ...


I was replying to desert driver, I read your posts of getting paid. That driver said its been 2 months since he was paid. Uber was on fire last weekend, we'll see how it goes Sunday when I drive next. Lyft is more profitable per ride, but too slow to turn off uber app. And roll with them. Both apps open, first come first serve. Thanks for all your updates.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

San Diego Steve said:


> I was replying to desert driver, I read your posts of getting paid. That driver said its been 2 months since he was paid. Uber was on fire last weekend, we'll see how it goes Sunday when I drive next. Lyft is more profitable per ride, but too slow to turn off uber app. And roll with them. Both apps open, first come first serve. Thanks for all your updates.


Sorry Steve. I just ignored Desert Driver's reply. He probably has not driven Lyft in 2 months. 
You have to take his replies with "how ever many grains of salt". (Line from Woodstock).


----------



## ttim655675 (Jul 22, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> Lyft has not paid me in the last two weeks.
> They currently owe me over $100.
> I didn't notice last week. Lyft only owed me $34 for two trips vs $758 from Uber.
> This week when I was not paid for several trips I did notice.
> ...


 I have been waiting two weeks there payment had an error on website and i keep getting the run around.


----------

